# Weak smoke flavor on chicken



## maziou (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello all. My first post here, and I have a problem with getting a good smoke flavor on chicken. I'm hoping someone might be able to advise me on what I should do differently.

While I can taste the smoke flavor, it's not any stronger than what you'd expect to get from a grill.

Here's what I used.
-Weber Smokey Mountain
-Kingsford briquettes 
-Chimney starter
-Apple wood chips
-2 whole chickens

So first, I lit the charcoal in the chimney, until the top briquettes started turning gray at the edges, and the lower briquettes were red hot. After dumping the coals in the smoker, I lowered a 3/4 full water pan in, closed the top, and waited until temp stabilized around 250 degrees. I then threw in two handfuls of apple wood chips, and gave them 5 minutes to start smoking. Finally, I placed the chicken in the smoker, with a wireless thermometer, and waited for the meat to get to 170 degrees, while maintaining the smoker between 250-275 degrees. After letting the chicken cool for 20 mins, I bit in, and was a little disappointed, in how weak the smoke flavor was. I'm not looking for overpowering smoke flavor, but it should be more than "just" noticeable. 

I suspect part of my problem, may have been the smoker temp. It mostly hovered around 275, but I noticed the wireless thermometer was showing the meat temps rise much quicker than expected. Everything was sufficiently cooked at the end, but it took little more than half the time projected in the smoker cookbook recipe. I read that after meat reaches 140 degrees, it stops absorbing smokiness. So I'm thinking of trying with a lower internal smoker temp. Between 225-250. Does this sound like a good solution? Do you have any other advice? Please note the only lump charcoal I have access to, is Cowboy brand, which I read is a bad brand, with low-quality wood, and often questionable materials found in the mix. So briquettes are all I have to work with.

Thanks for any advice :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 20, 2016)

Chips thaare s your problem. 

Switch to chunks. 2"-3" chunks 3-4 of them. Place them in your charcoal. You'll Be good to go. Before placing your chicken on the pit make sure the smoke isn't white. It should be bluish or almost not visible. 

Apple is pretty mild so you might try cherry, or hickory.

Chicken does better at higher temp smokes. I do all my poultry at 325-350 and get plenty of smoke. 

Look into spatchcocking. 

Check out the poultry section here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index


----------



## b-one (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm with DS, chunks chips go to fast. I really like a 50/50 combo of pecan and cherry for most if not all smokes.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 20, 2016)

I use chunks too.    I only use 3-4 chunks and get plenty of smoke with my mini-wsm.


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 20, 2016)

I agree with the others, chunks!  But be careful, chicken absorbs smoke.  I am not a fan of super smokey chicken, but that is what I always end up with on my WSM!

Mike


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2016)

Chunks or even small splits mixed in with the charcoal work well in a WSM!

Al


----------



## brentos260 (Dec 21, 2016)

Not trying to "beat a dead horse" but everything stated above I agree 100% with.  I do spatchcocked chickens all the time in a 18" WSM.  I use wood chunks (usually hickory or apple) that you can buy in large bags from Home Depot or Kroger (higher price at Kroger).  Apple will yield a much milder smoke flavor.  I also only use Kingsford Blue briquettes with the Minion Method and throw 3-4 chunks on while the smoker comes up to temp.  I'll add a couple more throughout the cook too.  325 is my preferred temp to yield a crispy skin and keeps cook time right around 2 hours max.

Keep trying, changing only one variable at a time and log your setup and smoke details until you find what you like best.  The beauty about smoking anything is that even an "ok" turnout still feeds the family!

Also, once you get your method down try saving some of this smoked chicken and make chicken noodle soup - it's delicious!!


----------



## maziou (Dec 25, 2016)

I see. Thanks for the advice :) I may have to plan ahead and just order some quality lump charcoal, for the next time.


----------

